# Tausche Diablo 3 beta Key gegen...



## Jessejr (15. März 2012)

Hätte einen Diablo 3 Beta Key zu vergeben. Falls jemand von euch einen  CS:GO Beta Key hat und interesse an einem Diablo 3 Key hat, sollte dem  ganzen ja nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

Einfach PM an mich.


----------



## Exar-K (15. März 2012)

Bitte keine multiplen Threads erstellen. Einer reicht.


----------



## Jessejr (15. März 2012)

Sorry


----------



## komiii (18. März 2012)

Hi, hatte ein Key für Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon Online bin auch auf der suche nach einen Diablo 3 Key.
Pm an mich falls interesse besteht.


----------



## iNomiac (19. März 2012)

hast post


----------



## lunim (22. März 2012)

bin auch an einem Diablo 3 Key interessiert. Habe Path of Exile und Tribes Ascend beta Keys


----------



## holymoly123 (19. April 2012)

ich würde dein d3 key gegen meinen dota 2 key tauschen. evtl auch nur für ne woche wills halt mal auschecken...


----------



## zakuma (20. April 2012)

DIe DIablo 3 Beta läuft nur noch bis zum 01.05.12

hätte interesse an path of exile beta 

Tribes Ascend ist Open Beta


----------



## Mellsei (20. April 2012)

Leute ... Die Beta sit ab heute Abend eine open Beta ... also braucht ihr keine keys zu tauschen ...


----------

